# To bottle or not to bottle.



## hollywood (Aug 23, 2013)

I've got my first kit wine done and its ready to bottle. It's about two months from the date I started. It's tasting better but it's still not good. I hate to bottle 30 bottles of it if its not going to be any good. Should I just leave in the carboy? It's a very good kit but ..... It tastes very weak right now with no body.


----------



## hollywood (Aug 23, 2013)

Oops. Wrong place.


----------

